# Ida



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

Any thoughts on how she might affect the fishing this weekend? obviously very early in the forecast, but looks like she might be off the east coast by the weekend.opcorn:


----------



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

Any thoughts now that we're a little closer? Looks like she is tearing up the surf, but the weather for the weekend looks decent saturday and great sunday. Hopefully the big stripers are really hungry after the big storm...


----------

